

How NBC Wanted Conan O'Brien to Dump His Twitter Account - grellas
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110210/15233913045/how-nbc-wanted-conan-obrien-dump-his-twitter-account.shtml

======
joelrunyon
Still, I think NBC deserves some credit for continuing to somehow be around
despite their constant apparent lack of competence.

